# Tennessee homestead wanted



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm wanting a 5 - 40 acre heavily wooded homestead to include a viable house in middle to east TN.

Skarecrow


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Skarecrow said:


> I'm wanting a 5 - 40 acre heavily wooded homestead to include a viable house in middle to east TN.
> 
> Skarecrow



I have a nice home on 101 acres in Monteagle, TN.

I would like to sell it.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

How about winning one for $150 in an essay contest?

www.tennesseefarmessay.com/


----------



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

Crispin, I sent you a PM.

Skarecrow


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

We will be putting our place for sale in the Spring. 1300 sq ft house with full bright dry basement, 7 acres, creek, pond, nice bottomland for a garden, cabin, chicken coop. We are leaving due to age and husbands poor health. We have been here 16 years and have loved it! Thinking $85,000. PM me if you want more info. I'm not sure I can post photos (not too computer savvy)


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Which part of TN are you in, Rita?


----------



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

Rita said:


> We will be putting our place for sale in the Spring.


I've sent you a pm Rita.

Skarecrow


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Waxwing, we are on the Plateau in middle TN between Cookeville and Crossville.


----------



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

... Rita?

Skarecrow


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Hi, I sent a reply to the e-mail address you sent me. Did it not go thru? Let me know if you did get it. Rita


----------



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah, got it ... gonna go read it now.

Skarecrow


----------

